# Please pray for my wife



## reylamb (Sep 13, 2004)

We found out today that my wife has had a miscarriage.  Please keep her in your prayers.
--Jeff


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 13, 2004)

Very sorry to hear that. You and your Wife are in my Prayers.


----------



## leadoff (Sep 13, 2004)

Will do, reylamb.

Keep your hopes and spirits up.  My sister had a miscarriage with her first pregnancy.  Next time around, she and her husband were blessed with twins--a boy and girl!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 13, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

My prayers are with you.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 13, 2004)

sorry to hear of this rey...hang in there buddy and tell your wife we're very sorry to hear of this. on a side note...my mother lost FIVE before i made it. not sure if that was good or bad but...she sure did love me!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 13, 2004)

You got it Reylamb, terrible news.  

Keep your head up and help her keep her spirits up.

Jim


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 13, 2004)

sorry to hear of your news Reylamb.

we'll be praying for both of you...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeffrey, May God grant Peace for your your family!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 13, 2004)

You've got a prayer from our family.

Hoss


----------



## NUTT (Sep 13, 2004)

God Bless your family............


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 13, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for you and your wife.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, prayers going out for the whole family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 13, 2004)

Will pray for your wife and that God will bless you with some little angels in the future.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 13, 2004)

on the way


----------



## beretta (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeff, so sorry to hear that. I will let Tammy know. Our hearts go out to you & your wife along with prayers.


Paul


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 13, 2004)

*Wife and I*

went through 2 ourselves. Not a pleasant time I'm sure. Will keep you and wife in thought and prayer.


----------



## CAL (Sep 13, 2004)

Reylamb,

I am sorry to hear this news.I can sympathize with you both.We lost our first one also.It is a trying time.My wife at the time was under the care of a old country Doctor who had taken care of my family seems like for always.The old Drs.words of comfort were "this is Gods way of doing away with something that isn't perfect".There are always reasons but I liked what the old Dr.said,especially since we all know God is in control of all things.

We will keep you in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 13, 2004)

*I can't find the words...*

Jeff, God be with y'all.

Me and my wife are trying for our first one.  I don't think I could handle what you're going through.  Just try and keep the faith.  Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Duff (Sep 13, 2004)

Will be praying for your family Reylamb, sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## butterbean7008 (Sep 13, 2004)

A prayer is sent.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 14, 2004)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Rey......*

I know how tough that is.....

My ex-wife had 2 of them........

It's a very emotional deal to get thru.........

Let us know if there is anything we can do for ya'll......


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 14, 2004)

On they way


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  My wife and I lost our first baby to a miscarriage as well- it is something I never want to have to go through again.  It is surprising how attached to that little baby before they come out to see the world.  Continue to go to God in prayer and allow yourself to grieve.  Time will help heal things.  We now have 2 little children so just keep seeking God and it will work out. 

Prayers are being said.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

*I'm Sorry to Hear That Brother...*

My prayers are added for you and your wife as you grieve this loss in your life...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll be sure to pray for you and your family. Stay strong.


----------

